# CHIP UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

IT IS A HEDGIE MIRACLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! All of your thoughts and prayers WORKED!!!!!!

Just heard back from the vet with pathology reports......the tumor was in fact cancerous.....so why am I so happy and saying it is a miracle?? Because Chip had a WART in between his lip and the tumor!!!! So the tumor has been completely removed, in the form of a wart (that's why the "tumor" looked so large...it was actually MOSTLY a wart with just a tiny bit of cancerous cells), and the prognosis is goooooooooood!!!!!

I'll be picking up some meds tomorrow morning because the pathologist noted there might have been a trace of infection associated with the mass, so he'll be on meds for about a week and will have regular check ups to make sure that ANY sign of the cancer (or warts!) returning can be dealt with immediately!!!!!!!!!

Chip and I thank you from the bottom of our hearts for all the support you've given us over the past couple of extremely difficult days. I am so so so thankful to be able to thoroughly enjoy the rest of my time with my little baby, not having to worry about how long he'll be with me before the cancer returns.


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

That is Great news!!!!  
I'm so glad he is doing good!

Give him some extra treats for us!!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So glad to hear that update :mrgreen: 
Thank U JESUS


----------



## hedgieluver (Feb 18, 2009)

great to hear the diagnosis is good  give him a treat from me


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

That is great! I'm so glad Chip is going to be fine.


----------



## Hedgehog madness x (May 15, 2009)

*Aww im so glad that chip is going to be ok... im soooo HAPPY for you xxxxx  *


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

That is great news. Glad you got it taken care of so quickly.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

Hoo-ray! Brillo and I will send up lots of good wishes for you both!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Any updates on how Chip is doing?


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks for asking, LizardGirl!!

Chip is doing fantastic. He's been taking his meds now for a couple days (amoxy drops) and will be finished on Monday morning. He gets .15 mL twice a day and he seems to enjoy the flavor so it hasn't been too much of an issue getting him to take it.

We have another check-up in a week or two to make sure he has healed correctly and that there are no signs of infection, and then there will be regular checkups every 6 months to catch any future growths early enough for a quick and easy procedure to remove them before cancer becomes an issue again.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear little chip is doing good :mrgreen: 
Will continue to say a prayer every nite for little chip and u as well


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

It's good to know he's doing well!


----------

